#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Как победить чревоугодие?

## Иван Денисов

Реальная проблема - очень сильное желание есть вечером. Что об этом говорит буддизм? Какие есть от этого противоядия?

----------


## Топпер

Попробуйте перейти на йогурт и творог.

А вообще здесь нужно просто выработать решимость не есть вечером. Если хорошо настроиться, то сделать это не сложно.

----------

Иван Денисов (12.03.2013), Маркион (13.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

Да, решить не есть вечером, и всё. Лучше сытный завтрак и обед.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Если есть возможность, хорошо ещё холодильник опустошить. Чтобы просто есть нечего было.  Это хорошо помогает. Потому, как идти в магазин и готовить часто бывает лень.  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (12.03.2013), Нико (12.03.2013), Пема Дролкар (13.03.2013), Тао (12.03.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Реальная проблема - очень сильное желание есть вечером. Что об этом говорит буддизм? Какие есть от этого противоядия?


А разве есть вечером - это чревоугодие? Если вы не монах и не давали обета воздерживаться от еды после полудня, то можете есть вечером без зазрения совести.

----------

Иван Денисов (12.03.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Никак. Бороться с желаниями - не наш метод! Наблюдай за ними.
Наблюдай за тем, как желание появляются, живёт и исчезает в твоем уме.

----------

Vladiimir (12.03.2013), Дордже (12.03.2013), Иван Денисов (12.03.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А разве есть вечером - это чревоугодие?


Смотря в каком количестве. :Smilie:

----------

Иван Денисов (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Смотря в каком количестве.


Можно салатиком ограничиться. Много есть на ночь -- вредно.

----------

Иван Денисов (12.03.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Можно салатиком ограничиться. Много есть на ночь -- вредно.


Салатики - понятие растяжимое!  :Smilie:  Бывают очень калорийные.

----------

Иван Денисов (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Салатики - понятие растяжимое!  Бывают очень калорийные.


Я бы посоветовала овощной салат на растительном масле. )))) Без хлеба.

----------

Иван Денисов (12.03.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Никак. Бороться с желаниями - не наш метод! Наблюдай за ними.
> Наблюдай за тем, как желание появляются, живёт и исчезает в твоем уме.


А с урчащим желудком так же поступать?  :Smilie:  Такие желания ведь не на пустом месте возникают.

----------

Иван Денисов (12.03.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> А с урчащим желудком так же поступать?  Такие желания ведь не на пустом месте возникают.


Ну так и алкаш может сказать, что желание-то у него не на пустом месте возникло! Поэтому надо срочно накатить!

----------

Иван Денисов (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Я бы посоветовала овощной салат на растительном масле. )))) Без хлеба.


Ну если только на обезжиренном растительном масле!  :Big Grin:

----------

Иван Денисов (12.03.2013), Эделизи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Как победить чревоугодие?


Осознать разрушительные последствия этой пагубной привычки.




> Реальная проблема - очень сильное желание есть вечером. Что об этом говорит буддизм? Какие есть от этого противоядия?


Конкретный совет дать трудно, для этого необходимо знать особенности Вашего организма. Но, как минимум, можно дать такой совет: для начала начните питаться регулярно, в одно и то же время. Если Вы не сможете сделать даже этого -- никакие советы по питанию Вам не помогут.  :Wink:

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.03.2013), Иван Денисов (12.03.2013), Маркион (13.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

Что такое биологические ритмы и как им следовать. Отвечая  на данный вопрос нашелся бы и ответ.
Да одно из значений придает решимость просто "поглазеть" на еду вместо того, чтоб её потребить.
Но если вы работаете  тяжелым физическим трудом, то  обязательно нужна гимнастика и душ.
Если же вы умственно работаете, то ощущение голода спровоцированное от работы мозга - вот тут "шубись". смена деятельности на рефлексию в самый раз подойдет. Последите какие мысли у вас возникают при виде еды.
А потом когда кушаете всегда думайте сколько же народу вам доставило этот рацион - его очень много народу-то. А там уж и понимание придёт, что кушая вы напрягаете остальных работать  :Smilie:  Всегда *кушайте осмысленно* - так Будда велел.

----------

Иван Денисов (12.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Осознать разрушительные последствия этой пагубной привычки.



Бао, согласитесь, что бифштекс средней прожаренности с соусом и квашеной капустой под вечер -- дело почти непреодолимое. )

----------

Иван Денисов (12.03.2013)

----------


## Бо

А что плохого в том чтобы есть вечером? Если человек занимается физическим трудом и работает по 12 часов в сутки, и возвращается домой за полночь? Поешьте и забудьте. Чревоугодие - это когда вы заплыли жиром и не пролезаете через дверной косяк.

----------

Алик (14.03.2013), Иван Денисов (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Ну или, в конце концов, можно дверь расширить  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (13.03.2013), Дхармананда (13.03.2013), Иван Денисов (12.03.2013), Маркион (13.03.2013), Нико (12.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А что плохого в том чтобы есть вечером? Если человек занимается физическим трудом и работает по 12 часов в сутки, и возвращается домой за полночь? Поешьте и забудьте. Чревоугодие - это когда вы заплыли жиром и не пролезаете через дверной косяк.


Это точно. Фаст-фуды там всякие через каждый час, литры мороженого сидя у телека. Поэтому американцев так много толстых.... У меня каждый день дилемма: что бы съесть такого, чтобы аппетитно хотя бы было?

----------

Иван Денисов (12.03.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А потом когда кушаете всегда думайте сколько же народу вам доставило этот рацион - его очень много народу-то. А там уж и понимание придёт, что кушая вы напрягаете остальных работать


Не напрягаете работать,а даёте возможность заработать. :Wink:

----------

Иван Денисов (12.03.2013), Нико (12.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2013)

----------


## Марина В

> Но индусы любят солить фрукты. Прикол у них такой. )


И с обезвоживанием/обессоливанием борются. : )

----------


## Марина В

> Почему же страшная... С чёрным хлебушком-то. Бычки в томате -- это тоже не страшно


Это для тех кто пока не знает, с какой стороны у него печень расположена... Чур нас всех! : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но индусы любят солить фрукты. Прикол у них такой. )


Май, я не против, приятного им аппетита. : ) Просто сам в этом смысле -- варвар, и понимаю это, не сожалея...
(Кроме совершенно "затупленных" вкусовых рецепторов -- практически нулевое обоняние. От рождения. Жена как-то сказала: "Тебе вместо обоняния досталось вредное чувство юмора". И у этого тоже есть свои достоинства. : )

----------

Марина В (19.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Май, я не против, приятного им аппетита. : ) Просто сам в этом смысле -- варвар, и понимаю это, не сожалея...
> (Кроме совершенно "затупленных" вкусовых рецепторов -- практически нулевое обоняние. От рождения. Жена как-то сказала: "Тебе вместо обоняния досталось вредное чувство юмора". И у этого тоже есть свои достоинства. : )


У каждого свои пристрастия. Как, например, Вам бутерброд с сыром, вареньем и красным перцем чили? Некоторые любят-с....

----------


## Neroli

> У каждого свои пристрастия. Как, например, Вам бутерброд с сыром, вареньем и красным перцем чили? Некоторые любят-с....


В детстве любила селеку с вареньем. Или сыр с медом. Желудок крепкий был.

----------

Нико (19.03.2013)

----------


## Neroli

И вот специально для любителей разных чаеподобных напитков: Египетский желтый чай Хельба
На вкус ооочень прикольный. Говорят от него запах пота становится полынным. Но я не знаю, принцессы не потеют.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> У каждого свои пристрастия. Как, например, Вам бутерброд с сыром, вареньем и красным перцем чили? Некоторые любят-с....


Зачем? %)
Ем только то, что нужно -- для организма, по факту... 
А специй вообще избегаю. Потому и разные соусы... Ну, только если совсем нельзя отказаться, и -- чуть-чуть. : )
Помню, ещё студентом первый раз попал в альплагерь, в Домбай.
Это была неделя пищевого кошмара... 
В первый же день подошёл к повару-кавказцу с просьбой как-нибудь уменьшить кол-во перца в еде: перец ведь и так на столах стоит?
Он мне тут же возразил: "Какой ты мужчина и альпинист, если перец не любишь?!" Чем вопрос и был закрыт. : )

----------

Марина В (19.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В первый же день подошёл к повару-кавказцу с просьбой как-нибудь уменьшить кол-во перца в еде: перец ведь и так на столах стоит?
> Он мне тут же возразил: "Какой ты мужчина и альпинист, если перец не любишь?!" Чем вопрос и был закрыт. : )


Мда, а ведь повар-кавказец был в чём-то прав  :Wink:  Молчу-молчу. У всех разные вкусы. )

----------


## Буль

> Вот пошла, промыла кипятком горсть каркаде (он же -- гибискус), сразу залила кипячёной водой, завтра вечером попробую...


Телеграфируйте о впечатлениях  :Wink: 
Вы в холодильник это не забыли поставить?

----------

Марина В (19.03.2013)

----------


## Марина В

> Телеграфируйте о впечатлениях 
> Вы в холодильник это не забыли поставить?


Доложусь непременно. : ) Поставила.

Вообще-то, в теме "Как победить чревоугодие?" надо бы писать о разных гастрономических кошмарах... : )

----------

Юй Кан (19.03.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Вообще-то, в теме "Как победить чревоугодие?" надо бы писать о разных гастрономических кошмарах... : )


Кошмарами победа не достигается. Лишь пониманием правильного питания достигается она!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Один форумчанин тут писал о кошмарной технике наливания кошачьей мочи в тарелку, однако сам он выглядит как упитанный Бонапарт. Что символизирует.   :Wink:

----------

Нико (19.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мда, а ведь повар-кавказец был в чём-то прав  Молчу-молчу. У всех разные вкусы. )


Конечно, прав: по-своему.
Но когда сам встретил в Ланкаватаре такой вот запрет:

5. Мясное, репчатый лук и напитки любые хмельные, 
а также чеснок и лук перьевой неизменно должны йогином отвергаться.
вопросов о чьей-то/иной более правильной правоте у мну не возникает. : )
Хотя речь тут, м.б., о некузявых запахах?
Но насколько знам, любые приправы/пряности разжигают аппетит...

----------

Ашвария (20.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, прав: по-своему.
> Но когда сам встретил в Ланкаватаре такой вот запрет:
> 
> [INDENT]5. Мясное, репчатый лук и напитки любые хмельные, 
> а также чеснок и лук перьевой неизменно должны йогином отвергаться.



вопросов о чьей-то/иной более правильной правоте у мну не возникает. : )
Хотя речь тут, м.б., о некузявых запахах?
Но насколько знам, любые приправы/пряности разжигают аппетит...
[/QUOTE]

Согласна, но в Индии приправы и пряности разные добавляют чаще для дезинфекции пищи. В луке не вижу ничего страшного. Чеснок -- это да, на него часто запрет по религиозным мотивам налагают. Ну про хмельные напитки тоже понятно....

----------


## Буль

> Согласна, но в Индии приправы и пряности разные добавляют чаще для дезинфекции пищи.


Если Вы имеете ввиду перец чили, то, помимо сомнительной дезинфекции, низкоквалифицированные повара применяют его для маскировки низкого качества блюд. Примета хорошего повара: стручок(ки) перца в готовом блюде должны быть абсолютно целыми, без повреждения кожицы; от этого блюдо получит аромат чили, но практически никакой остроты. Каждый может взять себе такой стручок в тарелку, откусить кончик, и, как зубную пасту, выдавить готовую мякоть, сообразно с собственным пожеланием остроты. Так правильно готовится горячее блюдо со свежим чили. Про маринады я сейчас не говорю.

----------


## Нико

> Если Вы имеете ввиду перец чили, то, помимо сомнительной дезинфекции, низкоквалифицированные повара применяют его для маскировки низкого качества блюд. Примета хорошего повара: стручок(ки) перца в готовом блюде должны быть абсолютно целыми, без повреждения кожицы; от этого блюдо получит аромат чили, но практически никакой остроты. Каждый может взять себе такой стручок в тарелку, откусить кончик, и, как зубную пасту, выдавить готовую мякоть, сообразно с собственным пожеланием остроты. Так правильно готовится блюдо с чили.


Да уж, никакой остроты. Периодически мне в ресторанах подсовывают лепёшки парантха, в которые режут зелёный острый перец с кожицей. Остро так, что обжигается язык и есть невозможно.

----------


## Буль

> Да уж, никакой остроты. Периодически мне в ресторанах подсовывают лепёшки парантха, в которые режут зелёный острый перец с кожицей. Остро так, что обжигается язык и есть невозможно.


Это примета повара противоположной квалификации  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Хотя лепёшки -- это не совсем "горячее" блюдо. Возможно, он готовит их для путешественников.

----------


## Нико

> Это примета повара противоположной квалификации 
> 
> Хотя лепёшки -- это не совсем "горячее" блюдо. Возможно, он готовит их для путешественников.


Нет, это просто примета среднестатистического индийского повара  :Mad: 

Лепешки подаются в горячем виде. К счастью, на улицах парантхи с картошкой внутри готовят без перца. )

----------

Ашвария (20.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> вопросов о чьей-то/иной более правильной правоте у мну не возникает. : )
> Хотя речь тут, м.б., о некузявых запахах?
> Но насколько знам, любые приправы/пряности разжигают аппетит...


Согласна, но в Индии приправы и пряности разные добавляют чаще для дезинфекции пищи. В луке не вижу ничего страшного. Чеснок -- это да, на него часто запрет по религиозным мотивам налагают. Ну про хмельные напитки тоже понятно....[/QUOTE]

. . . Лук в точности по той же легендарной причине не принято есть, что и чеснок. [... и её тело превратилось в кучу лука и чеснока] - аппетитная цитата в тему...
И только одну позволю себе фразу из Вед по поводу алкоголя:
*мадхьяпана ратхо данавам*
примерно так переводится:
*демоном называется человеческое существо, находящее удовольствие в употреблении опьяняющих напитков*.
Потому не то чтобы запрещено (не все же йоги), а не принято.
Мясо, насколько знаю, если девушка в Индии ест, это считается очень дурной тон.

----------


## Нико

> Мясо, насколько знаю, если девушка в Индии ест, это считается очень дурной тон.


В этом отношении имеет смысл посмотреть на девушек, например, в Дели, в Макдоналдсах и Кентаки Фрайд Чикенах.

----------


## Буль

> *демоном называется человеческое существо, находящее удовольствие в употреблении опьяняющих напитков*.

----------

Нико (20.03.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Сметану в постный борщ класть не обязательно  А в приготовленный на бульоне - сейчас во Львове - многие сметану наливают прямо в кастрюлю и там растворяют; некоторые такое не едят


По классике французской кухни борщ вообще считается горячим салатом, так что в этом, да, класть сметану в бульон выглядит странным...

----------

Ашвария (20.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> В этом отношении имеет смысл посмотреть на девушек, например, в Дели, в Макдоналдсах и Кентаки Фрайд Чикенах.


 :Smilie:  о 8)
щас в тему начну аппетит портить.
Во-первых, мужчины таких девушек не сильно замуж брать стремятся. Некоторые вообще мечтают чтобы будущая жена знала сутры (притом имеют ввиду знание 21 искусства, где кама-сутра самая последняя, вначале готовка, шитьё, риторика, домашняя экономика, владение иностранным, риторика, пение, танец и т.д.).
А знаете ли уважаемые Буддисты, что любая Ваша магазинная, ресторанная и макдональдсная курятина содержит невообразимое количество антибиотиков, которые при регулярном употреблении вызывают хронические грибковые инфекции как на коже, так и внутри всего организма? А гормоны роста, которыми тоже пичкают всех бройлеров, вызывают акселерацию, ожирение, язвы, нарушение гормонального фона... и даже остеопороз (отсюда ломкость костей)?
Короче приятного аппетита. Хотя да, многие в Индии *чикен* и *мурга* мясом не называют даже.

----------


## Ашвария

> По классике французской кухни борщ вообще считается горячим салатом, так что в этом, да, класть сметану в бульон выглядит странным...


- Да чего эти европейцы только не придумают!  :Smilie: 
Салат варят, борщом называют.
- В сабзи вообще зачем столько воды наливают, да? И название новое придумали: щи, мол, ищи там нормальный овощ.
- А знаете чего они приправы нашей не едят? боятся что их кожа от неё подрумянится как у нас. И вкусы потому как и кожа бледные.
(разговорчики среди простонародья).

----------


## Neroli

> :. и даже остеопороз 
> .


А это то почему?

----------


## Аньезка

Иногда меня посещает желание поселиться рядом с Бао, и чтобы он меня кормил  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (20.03.2013)

----------


## Буль

> А знаете ли уважаемые Буддисты, что любая Ваша магазинная, ресторанная и макдональдсная курятина содержит невообразимое количество антибиотиков, которые при регулярном употреблении вызывают хронические грибковые инфекции как на коже, так и внутри всего организма? А гормоны роста, которыми тоже пичкают всех бройлеров, вызывают акселерацию, ожирение, язвы, нарушение гормонального фона... и даже остеопороз (отсюда ломкость костей)?


Уважаемые буддисты знают что, даже если всё это и присутствует в курином мясе и вызывает всю эту кучу болезней, тем не менее, и антибиотики, и дорогущий гормон роста разрушаются при тепловой обработке.

----------

Alex (20.03.2013), Алик (20.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

Похудел уже на 7 кг. (Чуть раньше лечил лёгкое салом, разъелся.) Огурцы, помидоры, болгарские перцы, лук, чеснок, ессентуки.

----------


## Буль

> Иногда меня посещает желание поселиться рядом с Бао, и чтобы он меня кормил


Я думаю что в Портленде найдутся повара получше меня  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ашвария

> А это то почему?


Из-за гормонов. Не всё разрушается. Потому что тепловая обработка бывает хорошая и разная. Кроме всего в Украине даже домашних птенцов кормят сульфаниламидами (сульфадиметоксин), *шоб не дохли*, а это химия, которая снижает восприятие витаминов и нарушает обмен кальция. Вы посмотрите, какие хрупкие у бройлеров кости. Пёс их лопает как крекеры. Даже заметили с друзьями- любителями собак: только животное перейдёт на курятину, как появляется перхоть и другие болезни (это которые питаются только варёным мясом в кашах, самое дешёвое - куриное). Если дополнительно пичкать витаминами с повышенным содержанием кальция и профилактику грибка проводить, тогда здоровье достигается. Без витаминов у некоторых крупных пород развивается подтверждённый ветеринарами остеопороз, даже судороги от недостатка кальция. Ветеринар таким собакам назначал хондроитин-сульфат с глюкозамином, как и людям в таких случаях, колол кальций в вену, ну и пищевые добавки с кальцием и витаминами и дрожжами тоже.

----------

Neroli (20.03.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Леся, ветерианцы сильно здоровее?

----------


## Аньезка

> Я думаю что в Портленде найдутся повара получше меня


Я уже давно думаю, что счастье - это когда в семье есть шеф-повар и врач.)

----------


## Ашвария

> Леся, ветерианцы сильно здоровее?


. . . Да тут сложно сказать, в таком мире живём . . .
Ведь для нормального питания вегетарианцу необходимо и регулярно бобовые продукты есть, и орехи, и мелкодисперсную клетчатку [в разы улучшает восприятие жирорастворимых витаминов: А, В2, К, др.; её суточная доза для взрослого содержится в 180г сока манго с мякотью], а это у нас дорого. А на Крайнем Севере недоступны те сырые овощи-фрукты, без которых вегетарианец попросту голодать будет. С соблюдением норм жизни и питания - да, здоровее.
Правда, есть в мире вегетарианцы по природе, но в Европе очень редки (у меня от рождения не переваривается такое и кислотности в желудке нет: проверяли, однако; подруга закончившая школу йоги в  Северной Индии говорила, что в такую школу детей после 6 лет не берут, т.к. организм уже на полное вегетарианство позже без труда перейти не может; это я о мифах гуру, обращающих зрелых мужчин и женщин в вегетарианство  :Smilie:  плюс часто сектанство).

----------

Neroli (20.03.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Я уже давно думаю, что счастье - это когда в семье есть шеф-повар и врач.)


...еще психотерапевт и Лама )

----------

Аньезка (20.03.2013), Нико (20.03.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> . . . Да тут сложно сказать, в таком мире живём . . .


Я имею ввиду напичканность овощей всякой бякой. Хотя безусловно и мясоеды те овощи едят. Но бяка то есть?

----------

Ашвария (20.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Я имею ввиду напичканность овощей всякой бякой. Хотя безусловно и мясоеды те овощи едят. Но бяка то есть?


Да конечно, нитраты и другое. Вываривается, правда, но не всё.
Раз была хорошая передача: где больше нитратов. В корнеплоде - ближе к ботве. В капусте и кольраби и сельдерее - в верхних листах и ближе к кожуре. В огурце, тыкве и кабачке - ближе к хвостику. Это можно выбросить. Опять же отходов много, и сырое питание потому дороже.

----------

Neroli (20.03.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Из-за гормонов. Не всё разрушается. Потому что тепловая обработка бывает хорошая и разная.


Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой гормон не разрушается при варке?




> Кроме всего в Украине даже домашних птенцов кормят сульфаниламидами (сульфадиметоксин), *шоб не дохли*, а это химия, которая снижает восприятие витаминов и нарушает обмен кальция.


Среди побочных эффектов сульфаниламидов я такого не нашёл.




> Вы посмотрите, какие хрупкие у бройлеров кости.


А какими они должны быть у птицы? Как у мамонта, что ли?




> Даже заметили с друзьями- любителями собак: только животное перейдёт на курятину, как появляется перхоть и другие болезни (это которые питаются только варёным мясом в кашах, самое дешёвое - куриное). Если дополнительно пичкать витаминами с повышенным содержанием кальция и профилактику грибка проводить, тогда здоровье достигается. Без витаминов у некоторых крупных пород развивается подтверждённый ветеринарами остеопороз, даже судороги от недостатка кальция. Ветеринар таким собакам назначал хондроитин-сульфат с глюкозамином, как и людям в таких случаях, колол кальций в вену, ну и пищевые добавки с кальцием и витаминами и дрожжами тоже.


Заметьте, что буддисты -- не собаки, и вряд ли будут есть сырую курятину и хрумкать кости...  :Wink:

----------

Alex (20.03.2013), Нико (20.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Покорнейше прошу Бао джи не обижаться, но к примеру обработка в микроволновке не достигает тепловой качественной обработки, как копчение и быстрая прожарка *с кровью*. А про четвероногих упомянула из той целесообразности, что они тоже живые существа, и перенесли на себе такие эксперименты, которых люди вполне могут избежать.
Вообще трудно Буддистам аппетит портить  :Smilie:  но раз уж тема такая, могу ещё напомнить, что практически во всей свинине в Украине содержатся глисты, а рыба на наличие паразитов вообще далеко не всюду проверяется, и её иногда едят без достаточной тепловой обработки или вообще в сырых рулетиках или сыро-копчёную и сыро-сушёную.
Кому что, а кому приятного аппетита

----------


## Ашвария

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой гормон не разрушается при варке?
> 
> 
> 
> Среди побочных эффектов сульфаниламидов я такого не нашёл.
> . . .


Остеопороз развивается в том числе от кортикостероидов.
Может встречаться даже у подростков, и это не редкость (автор в интернете: Ашот Мкртумян, д.м.н. Но там всюду в ссылках много разной рекламы.
Вот здесь рекламы меньше:
http://www.syroed.by/articles/show/249
Хотя от этого сайта не в восторге, но они ссылаются на ВОЗ и  :Smilie:  тоже хорошо умеют портить аппетит

----------


## Буль

> Покорнейше прошу Бао джи не обижаться, но к примеру обработка в микроволновке не достигает тепловой качественной обработки, как копчение и быстрая прожарка *с кровью*.


Проведём практическое доказательство? Вы замерите температуру внутри куска "мяса с кровью" по моим данным это 40-47 Цельсия, а я смогу довести в микроволновке кусок мяса до... да что там! Я смогу вообще его высушить, это больше 110 Цельсия. И убедимся, какой температуры микроволновка достигает, а какой -- нет.




> Вообще трудно Буддистам аппетит портить  но раз уж тема такая, могу ещё напомнить, что практически во всей свинине в Украине содержатся глисты, а рыба на наличие паразитов вообще далеко не всюду проверяется, и её иногда едят без достаточной тепловой обработки или вообще в сырых рулетиках или сыро-копчёную и сыро-сушёную.


Ну так дуракам закон не писан, они могут и просто кусок земли с гельминтами сожрать. На то у нормальных людей и существует термическая обработка пищи, в том числе и вымораживание.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.03.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Остеопороз развивается в том числе от кортикостероидов.


Хм... простите, это Вы к чему про остеопороз и кортикостероиды?

----------


## Марина В

> Вот пошла, промыла кипятком горсть каркаде (он же -- гибискус), сразу залила кипячёной водой, завтра вечером попробую...





> Телеграфируйте о впечатлениях


Докладываю. : )

Заварила в такой же пропорции каркаде как делала раньше, т.е. залила в стакане горячей водой, накрыла крышечкой, дождалась пока остынет до комнатной температуры.

В другой стакан налила суточный настой из холодильника, чтоб согрелся до комнатной температуры.

На вкус напитки совершенно разные, настоянный в кипяченой воде в холодильнике ощутимо кислее и имеет ярко выраженное послевкусие... сухих лепестков, что, в общем-то, на любителя. Подозреваю что разными добавками заглушить его не удастся.

Заваренный горячим способом получился гораздо мягче, скучнее на вкус, зато без привкуса...

Ну и как мне жить дальше?!  : )

----------


## Буль

> Ну и как мне жить дальше?!  : )


Понять... простить?  :Wink:

----------

Нико (20.03.2013)

----------


## Марина В

Нечего тут на эмоции давить, я разумом руководствуюсь. : ) А он -- в ступоре! : )

На самом деле, раз экстрагируется хорошо в холодной воде, есть смысл пренебречь привкусом. Что не сделаешь, будучи перфекционистом... : )

----------

Буль (20.03.2013)

----------


## Буль

> На самом деле, раз экстрагируется хорошо в холодной воде, есть смысл пренебречь привкусом. Что не сделаешь, будучи перфекционистом... : )


В своё время я рассудил так же. Хотя я не заметил такого уж привкуса. Возможно, дело в качестве продукта? Или в том, что я пью его не согревая, прямо из холодильника? Или в том, что Вы насыпаете чрезмерно лепестков?

Попробуйте залить оставшиеся лепестки ещё раз, что потом скажете?

Да, я перефекционист похуже Вас, я всё время что-то тестирую, в надежде получить лучшее...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Марина В

> В своё время я рассудил так же. Хотя я не заметил такого уж привкуса. Возможно, дело в качестве продукта? Или в том, что я пью его не согревая, прямо из холодильника? Или в том, что Вы насыпаете чрезмерно лепестков?


Нет, нет и нет. : ) Забыла -- Вы курите? У меня очень... развитый нюх и вкус. : )




> Попробуйте залить оставшиеся лепестки ещё раз, что потом скажете?


Их уже едят мои домашние Tenebrio molitor'ы. : )




> Да, я перфекционист похуже Вас, я всё время что-то тестирую, в надежде получить лучшее...


Лучшее, говорят, враг хорошего... : ) Хотя занятие достойное, ничего не могу возразить.

----------

Буль (21.03.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Забыла -- Вы курите? У меня очень... развитый нюх и вкус. : )


Нет, я курю только достойные сигары.

----------


## Марина В

> Вы курите?





> Нет, я курю


Нет Вы курите!: )

----------

